# How much did you pay for your chef knife?



## energyos (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Guys, I want to start a new discussion/

how much did you pay for your chef knife and why did you choose it?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

You don't want us to expose in public our addiction, do you?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

You mean chefs KNIVES hahaha.

My latest acquisition is a konosuke 210mm white #2 gyuto.  Barely any knuckle clearance for a gyuto; it's even narrower than my suji at 42mm.  Have to hold it over the top, but I use it as a long petty for shallots, scallions, garlic, and detail work.  I use the tip a lot.

I paid $160 for a very specific use "chef's knife" am I crazy?

I have a number of chef knives from an $8 chinese cleaver to a $250 gyuto.  I like carbon steel, octagonal wa handles in a basic looking wood, thin knives, or thick knives that are thin at the edge like a kochi.  Shibui aesthetic.  I sell off as many knives as I buy so I'm not losing much money. (is what i tell myself)


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

What can you expect from a guy the calls himself MillionsKnives?

I'm not even a HundredsKnives guy.

Not yet.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well . . . I just sold a Michael Rader 10" chef knife for what I paid for it - $1,000.  After shipping and paypal fees I'll have rented it for 7 months.  Never thought I'd sell it, but the reality of retirement has sunk in so all my boutiquee stuff is going.  That said it's probably the finest knife I've ever had my hands on and if $1k sounds like a lot this knife new would set you back $1800 with a two year wait.  My Carter gyuto came a close second at $570 and that was after a 25% discount.  

On the other hand I'm quite happy using some of the vintage carbon knives I refurb, rehandle, reprofile, etc.  But Devin, Carter, Rader, Marko are all very talented artisans and I enjoy their work the way people enjoy playing the guitars I build.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

well, i just bought a mac pro 10 3/4 chef's knife for $210 which is about double what any of my other knives have cost me so far. I think i'm going to stop buying knives until Black Fri season at least, when i will probably look into trying a carbon chef's knife. Still undecided about vintage or new. But i got plenty of time to research and browse.


----------



## notswedishchef (Oct 24, 2013)

Masamoto KS gyuto - $ 250ish back in the day....i think more like 350 these days....

ask about Yanagi's and that'll open a dark hole.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh yes - knives are a definite rabbit hole.


----------



## energyos (Feb 8, 2015)

It looks that most of you prefer Japanese knives. I also love Japanese knifes and asian culture and Suchi. I am sorry for my English, it's not native.


----------

